
Reddit might be (mostly) released from Condé Nast - barredo
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/03/21/reddit-might-be-mostly-released-from-conde-nast/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
phlux
It would be great to see if Reddit can buy it self from Conde Naste

~~~
dzlobin
Considering Reddit isn't profitable (or barely so, I can never remember), I
highly doubt they have anywhere near the cash needed to do that. Also, the
only reason conde nast would do this is to make a return on their fairly lost
investment of ~$20M in reddit.

~~~
phlux
Well, it looks like it was a false rumor - but my point was that if Reddit
started a users fund - they could get a portion of the % that CN was seeking
to pimp out for $

